# İç ve Dış Tehditler > islam Ülkeleri ve Müslümanlara yapılan Zulümler >  Alay ve hakaret dönemi

## ceydaaa

hz-muhammed-peygamberimiz-sav.jpgKureyşliler başlangıçta Peygamberimiz (s.a.v)in Peygamberliğini önem sememiş göründüler. İman etmemekle beraber, putlar aleyhine söz söy lemedikçe, Peygamberimizin (s.a.v) davetine ses çıkarmadılar.

Yalnızca, Resulullah (s.a.v)ı gördüklerinde, İşte gökten kendisine haber geldiğini iddia eden diyerek eğlendiler. Müslümanları alaya alıp küçümsediler. Böylece alay devri başlamış oldu.

Kuran-ı Kerim, onların bu tutumlarını bize şöyle bildirmektedir; Suç lular, şüphesiz müminlere gülerlerdi. Yanlarından geçtiklerinde, birbir lerine göz kırpıp, kaş işaretiyle alay ederlerdi. Arkadaşlarına döndükle rinde, eğlenerek dönerlerdi. Müminleri gördüklerinde, bunlar gerçekten sapık kimseler derlerdi. (Mutaffifîn Suresi, 2932)

Putlarla ilgili, Siz de, Allahı bırakıp tapmakta olduklarınız (putlar) da, hiç şüphesiz Cehennem odunusunuz (Enbiya Sûresi, 98) anlamın daki ayeti kerime inince, müşrikler son derece kızdılar. Artık Müslümanlara düşman olup, hakaret ettiler. Böylece, hakaret devri başladı.

Kureyşin puta tapıcılıkta yararı vardı. Mekke puta tapıcıların merkezi durumundaydı. Kâbe ve civarındaki putları ziyaret için gelenlerle Mekke her gün dolup taşıyor, bu yüzden Kureyş, hem para, hem itibar kazanıyordu.

Mekkede Müslümanlık yayılırsa bütün bu menfaatler elden gittiği gibi, diğer kabileler Kureyşe düşman olabilirlerdi. Üstelik Müslümanlık herkesi eşit sayıyor, soy-sop, asalet, zenginlik-fakirlik farkı gözetmiyordu. Bu yüzden Kureyş ileri gelenleri Müslümanlığı kendi çıkarları için tehlikeli gördüler. Müslümanlığın yayılmasını önlemek ve ortadan kaldırmak için her çareye başvurdular.

----------

